# 90 gallon tank for a flowerhorn and a texas



## rohitrathi007 (Oct 31, 2013)

hey guys... i am new to the forum... i just got a 90 gallon tank ( 4 feet * 1 feet * 3 feet) and i am planning to introduce a 3 inch flower horn and a texas in the tank. i just wanted to know if i need to divide the tank into 2 or just let them both be in the same 4 feet tank.

with everything i have read about the flower horn i feel a divider would be a better option but still need your inputs.


----------



## rohitrathi007 (Oct 31, 2013)

or if you guys can suggest any other cichlid for texas.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

a flowerhorn can occupy a 90 by itself once its grown. a 90 will only suit u temporarily. i also see that your 90 is 48x12x36. i wouldnt use a tank that is only 12" back to front for these fish. u would be better off with a standard 90 (48x18x24). i would suggest either a different tank or different fish. imo


----------



## rohitrathi007 (Oct 31, 2013)

the place where i am gonna keep the tank , i have no choice except for the mentioned dimensions. i know a 12inch wide is not ideal but i have made for it by increasing the height as there can be enough water.
Dont you feel a 90 for a single flowerhorn is too much?? i have read that a 50 to 55g is good enough for a flower horn...the bigger the better...
If not then i will have to give the entire tank to the flower horn only.

thanks a lot.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

its not about amount of water, its about surface area. 12 inch is to narrow once they grow. my friend has a flowerhorn that is in a standard 90 alone and trust me there is no way that thing could be in a tank only 12" wide. and there is no way it could go in a 55. its a beast


----------



## rohitrathi007 (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks a lot for the input. will try and change the width to 18 inches. just wanted to knw how often should i completely clean the tank??? i am gonna do a 50% water change every week and i have a filter worth 250$. so when should the water be changed completely and the gravel and everything else cleaned properly??


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what kind of filter, and what size(gph) ?


----------



## rohitrathi007 (Oct 31, 2013)

dont know the details of the filter... shall let u know as soon as i get it.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Is this a regular flowerhorn or a "short-body" flowerhorn? (does it look like a blood parrot with flowerhorn coloration?) Those get a lot smaller, but that's not to say a 12" depth is ideal for them. Do you already have the flowerhorn or texas? If not, what are you looking for in a fish as far as colors and traits? There are plenty of other Central and South American cichlids that would work well in that tank.


----------



## rohitrathi007 (Oct 31, 2013)

nope...it looks like the regular flowerhorn...i have got the flowerhorn but not texas as yet...u can suggest me a few other cichlids for texas...and i have a 300 watt heater in my 90 gallon tank...i live in india and the regular temperature here is around 25 degrees C or 77 farenheit...is it good enough??

thanks a lot


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

The heater is fine, it probably won't even run that much with the ambient temperature already 77F. Some people do like to use 2 smaller heaters (100-150 watt in your case) to heat a tank, in case one heater gets stuck on. That way it won't overheat the tank as easily before you notice.
As far as other suggestions for tank mates for the flowerhorn, I'm not the one to ask as I've only done smaller CA/SA cichlids. I would say most people would tell you to not try any fish that's just barely going to be able to turn around in that tank depth. I would say you should look more at cichlids that get at max 6"-8" That size will look pretty huge in that tank. If you're going to stick with the flowerhorn, it may become stunted, but a decent choice for a tankmate would be a Jack Dempsey probably.


----------



## rohitrathi007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the input. I have my tank up n running. The FH is doing really fine. Will upgrade my tank whenver required. Also wanted to let u knw that i am buing a eheim classic 2217 external filter ... How often will i have to change the water then ?? N inb how many months to do a complete clean up of the tank ??


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I would do at least a 50% water change (I do about 75%) once a week. I'd let the canister filter go until your water doesn't get as clean as you want or the outflow slows down as long as you're vacuuming up waste when you do water changes. Make sure to rinse your filter media in a bucket of tank water. Depending on how decorated your tank is, you may not have to do a good thorough clean up for a very long time. I personally only do it about once a year. And by that I mean I move decorations and stir and vacuum the sand underneath and do about a 90% water change as well as rinse my filter media and replace the filter floss.


----------

